# Outfit of the day---end of summer photoshoot!



## cetati (Oct 26, 2010)

I did a collaboration for my blog with the amazing Sherry Lu Photography (she's based on Vancouver so if you are in the area and need photos, check her out!!) and didn't want to let these photos go to waste. So here I am to share my last summer outfit with you all!

  	Dress by BCBG. Purse by Coach. Shoes by Nine West.












'


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2010)

Love the outfit! So cute.


----------



## summerlove (Nov 4, 2010)

I love your shoes.


----------



## peachsuns (Nov 4, 2010)

Beautiful shots! Thank you so much for sharing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Yes, I love yout shoes.


----------



## Meisje (Nov 4, 2010)

You look great and the photography is out of this world.


----------



## User38 (Nov 4, 2010)

very pretty !


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 25, 2010)

Great photoshoot!!


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't usually like wedges but i like yours!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 29, 2011)

Really pretty! I wish we had summer again already.


----------

